# eMac and Airport Card



## wpalmer (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been trying to install an Airport Extreme card into my eMac. I am under the impression I need an Airport Extreme Card because I have an eMac with the ATI Radeon 9200 graphics card. 

I push the card into the slot, logo down, antenna hole on the right. I push until it won't move any more and there is a satisfying 'click'. The antenna is plugged in - no doubt - I almost couldn't get the thing out. (see below).

The System profiler does not see the card. 

I thought maybe if I took the card out and re-inserted it things might work. the card seemed to come out of the computer fairly easily, but when I put in back in, (see above), I got the same click and the same non-recognition.

Thought?

Thanks


----------



## gsahli (Feb 7, 2009)

What OS version are you using?


----------



## wpalmer (Feb 8, 2009)

10.5.6


----------



## andychrist (Feb 8, 2009)

The card has to make _two_ clicks-- the first, when you seat it to attach the antenna, then again when you push it all the way in and it kinda disappears, just the little semicircular flap should be protruding.

Had a similar problem when I installed the Extreme card in my eMac, didn't push it all the way in after attaching the antenna, though it felt like I had.  Machine could not even boot, had to reseat the card, took quite a bit of pressure to make it jump in the last little bit.

Hope you get it working.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree - the airport extreme card sometimes will take a little more 'push' than you may realize, before it seats completely.


----------



## wpalmer (Feb 8, 2009)

It worked!

I took a screwdriver with removable bit and, after using it to remove the face plate, removed the bit and used that as a 'pusher'. That did the trick.

I am glad that it was something I was doing wron, rather, in this case, somethiong that I was not doing.

Thanks again!


----------



## SteveBradley (Jan 7, 2011)

I had installe the card 4 times and my emac did not see it. With the advice above, I pushed it in just a little bit further and success!


----------



## sgould (Jan 8, 2011)

This caught me out a while back now.  You almost have to think you're going to break something.  I wouldn't have tried without support from here.


----------

